
256 colors on the Linux terminal - kmt
http://www.enigmacurry.com/2009/01/20/256-colors-on-the-linux-terminal/
======
presto10
Mac OS X's Terminal.app does not support 256 colors. Submit a feature request
to Apple if you would wish it did -- I do. Apple Bug Reporter:
<http://developer.apple.com/BugReporter/>

~~~
furyg3
First off, why are you using Terminal.app? :)

I use iTerm mostly because a) tabs! b) I'm a sysadmin and have a ton of
bookmarks for ssh connections to various servers (frequent ones with keystroke
shortcuts). c) profiles are handy.

iTerm seems to support 256 colors.

Edit: Terminal.app seems to support tabs, must be new in Leopard :)

------
iigs
People who liked this also liked:

<http://www.frexx.de/xterm-256-notes/>

and:

<http://www.frexx.de/xterm-256-notes/data/256colors2.pl>

which is a perl script to show you what your terminal can do. PuTTY answers 8
to tput colors (CentOS 4.7) but is capable of 256.

------
whacked_new
This is the first time I learned that "brightblack" exists...

Now I won't be surprised if I see darkwhite and reddishgreen.

------
kmt
This is about xterm-256color. It's very much worth it, if you care about
colors in your terminal. You will discover more and more subtle differences.

Quite an upgrade if you use emacs -nw.

------
SwellJoe
I started using 256 color terminal a couple of years ago...there are a handful
of _really_ nice vim color schemes that take advantage of it. I'm a sucker for
nice syntax highlighting, and this change made me happy for days. I found
myself _wanting_ to write more code so I could see it in the all it's colorful
glory. That feeling has passed, however, so maybe I need to find another color
scheme to try.

~~~
jamongkad
What color scheme did you use? I find myself loving the dark vim themes.

~~~
SwellJoe
I think I've settled on desert at the moment. It's dark background, with very
mellow highlight colors. Angry fruit salad it is not.

~~~
jamongkad
desert eh? I settled down with ir_black. It's pretty light on the eyes. I love
it.

------
nikron
This would be nice, but most terminals only support 8 colors from what I've
seen, and 8 colors should be enough for anyone!

~~~
illicium
Try rxvt-unicode, it's a great, light terminal app for *nixes and can be
compiled with 256 color support. (see the PKGBUILD:
<http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=13060>)

------
tlrobinson
Unfortunately AFAIK it seems OS X's Terminal.app doesn't support 256 colors.

~~~
Zev
Have you tried using an X11.app terminal instead of Terminal.app terminal?
That may have different/better results.

